# Ops difference in elements



## Attie3 (19 Jul 2019)

Hey guys, 

I tried searching in the forum but there weren't any answers.

Does the RC let you choose what element you prefer as a purple trade in the Reg f?

And if so, can someone tell me what the differences would be for ops in IntO and LogO?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> Does the RC let you choose what element you prefer as a purple trade in the Reg f?
> 
> And if so, can someone tell me what the differences would be for ops in IntO and LogO?



For reference to the discussion,

Purple Trades: Definition & Trg Discussion  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22558.150
11 pages.

Intelligence Officer
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12858.150
18 pages.

Logistics Officer vs Intelligence Officer 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/91958.0

Logistics Officer 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17879.125
13 pages.

etc...


----------



## Attie3 (19 Jul 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference to the discussion,
> 
> Purple Trades: Definition & Trg Discussion
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/22558.150
> ...


I'm asking more along the lines of the elements. 

So like what the difference would be for the position if you're in Army, Navy or AF. Or is it all the same and you're just posted to a base/wing/fleet? 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> I'm asking more along the lines of the elements.



Logistics and Intelligence are Purple trades. Meaning members may serve in all 3 elements, regardless of their "home" element. 

See also,

What element to pick  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121873.0



> From a CAF Recruiter,
> 
> Q: How did you decide on which element to go with?
> 
> DAA: You don't decide.  You can "express" an environmental preference but in the end, you get what is being offered.  If an occupation is considered "Army ONLY", then that is the environment you get assigned, same goes for Air and Sea.  If it is a multi-environmental occupation (ie; purple trade), it's a coin toss."


----------



## Attie3 (19 Jul 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Logistics and Intelligence are Purple trades. Meaning members may serve in all 3 elements, regardless of their "home" element.
> 
> See also,
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> Thank you



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## dimsum (19 Jul 2019)

Attie3 said:
			
		

> I'm asking more along the lines of the elements.
> 
> So like what the difference would be for the position if you're in Army, Navy or AF. Or is it all the same and you're just posted to a base/wing/fleet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk



If you're talking about Log and Int Officers specifically, there are some differences in specialization.  I think Air Log is the only one that has HR specialty, and your element will decide which bases/ships you get posted to.  e.g. only Navy LogOs go to sea.

For Int, they also try to post you based on your element, and I believe there are training differences outside the common Int stuff.


----------



## eliminator (19 Jul 2019)

INT O and INT OP are no longer “purple” trades  following the MESIP a few years back. Many folks were even forced to change DEU element in order to align with the element they serve with.

Fir example, if you’re going to enroll as air int, expect to end up at a 1 CAD ISRD, a Wing INT section, with a SQN INT  team, or in a joint unit (likely Ottawa...CJOC).


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2019)

eliminator said:
			
		

> INT O and INT OP are no longer “purple” trades  following the MESIP a few years back.



We will have to update our Milnet.ca Wiki,



> Intelligence is a purple trade, meaning members may serve in all 3 elements, regardless of their "home" element.
> https://army.ca/wiki/index.php?title=Intelligence_Branch



See also,

Logistics Officer - Sea [Merged]
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17879.50
13 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## sidemount (19 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> If you're talking about Log and Int Officers specifically, there are some differences in specialization.  I think Air Log is the only one that has HR specialty, and your element will decide which bases/ships you get posted to.  e.g. only Navy LogOs go to sea.
> 
> For Int, they also try to post you based on your element, and I believe there are training differences outside the common Int stuff.


Army can do the HR specialty now. There are a few kicking around and more being added on up coming courses.


----------



## Pusser (23 Jul 2019)

Logistics NCMs can be and are employed in whatever element they are needed.  However, Logistics officers generally are only operationally employed in their specific element.  Naval LogOs will never serve in Service Battalion and Army LogOs will never see a ship (unless invited to a party in the Wardroom).  Everybody can end up in Joint and Strategic HQs though.

As for what it's like, it's all in the stars:  The Navy navigates by them, the Army sleeps under them, and the Air Force chooses hotels by them.


----------

